# Diarrhoea and pain caused by paint fumes



## Maidenmich (Aug 4, 2016)

I had gastric flu early in the year for 3 weeks and since have had post infectious IBS. Seeing a specialist doctor next week for proper tests

In the mean time, I'm living with my parents still and my stepdads been decorating and using a strong gloss paint and the fumes hurt my stomach. I tried telling him before and he won't listen, he started using it again since Iv been ok and so Iv had a major flare up making me sick like I was after the gastric flu. Symptoms inc fever, headache, fatigue, aches and pains, stomach pain and cramps and recently mild diarrhoea.

So I tried talking to my stepdad again about it and he again won't listen. I tried to explain I'm trying to get better and he thinks I'm being stupid blaming the paint and doesn't believe there's such thing as odourless paint. He says I either put up with it or move out. I won't move out cos I'm too sick.


----------

